# Hand sanitizer



## shphillips26 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I was just wondering wether hand sanitizer is suitible to clean your hands before and after handling snakes? The issue would be wether it would irritate the snake.

Cheers, Shaun.


----------



## Dexter612 (Apr 2, 2009)

Maybe just avoid alcohol-free or any with a particularly strong scent?


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

ive found its fine.

i prefer to use antibacterial liquid soap but if im caught short/in a rush etc i use the lacohol based gels that i keep besides my vivs/racks - just let ur hands dry/air properly


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

tricky said:


> ive found its fine.
> 
> i prefer to use antibacterial liquid soap but if im caught short/in a rush etc i use the lacohol based gels that i keep besides my vivs/racks - just let ur hands dry/air properly


 
i'll second both of them bits


----------



## claphambeast (Aug 9, 2010)

I use _Purell Hand sanitising gel_, even though i don't have snakes, it safe for all reptiles. : victory:

________________________________
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## shphillips26 (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, I've bought some now.


----------

